# Getting high on Gafftop slime?



## poppadawg (Aug 10, 2007)

My SIL was listening to the outdoor show yesterday and he said they were talking about kids smoking dried gafftop slime. WTH? Anybody ever heard of this? Wonder what I could get for an OZ of slime? Might be an op for some incremnental income


----------



## a couple more (Mar 19, 2009)

huh??????
Ok, so IF this is true, how did they find out it could bedone?????????


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

i've heard that there are people who actually eat mushrooms that grow on cow turds.


----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

Hey man, got any on ya?

No. you?

No....lets go fishing.

OK

Hey nice gaff top, I say we smoke the slime and see what happens.

The beginning of the end.


----------



## Wade Fisher (May 22, 2006)

Remember, someone somewhere was the first to lick a toad too.


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)




----------



## 535 (May 23, 2004)

gafftop slime is the bomb! you don't have to dry/smoke it... just lick it straight off the fish or your leader... be sure to have a coke or beer to chase it with and plan on staying anchored up for a bit... its like a combination of pot/mushrooms/speed but only lasts about 15 minutes then you are as good as new... trust me I learned this from my best freind's cousin that spent a lot of time at sea Wolf back in the 1980s


----------



## bassmaster2004 (Aug 2, 2004)

mastercylinder said:


> i've heard that there are people who actually eat mushrooms that grow on cow turds.


O yea they are called shrums and will light u up like no other. U boil them and use the water to make brownies. Pot head kids jump the fence at our working pens on the river bottom to get them. Caught them one night in the corral pen. Turned them over to the sheriffs dept. The crazies thing I have ever heard was dipping a joint in embalming fluid and smoking it. I have never touched drugs in my life and never will.


----------



## txgirl1722 (Oct 17, 2008)

there is a Facebook page called "Gafftop Lickers United"


----------



## polacko (Jun 24, 2009)

I remember one time we were out in west bay and uuuhh wait we were in east bay.... What was I talking about.... :rotfl:


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

In a competition of stupid, licking gafftops would take the trophy


----------



## boat_money (May 21, 2004)

i think if you poke your tongue with their dorsal fin it intensifies the high...








when you're done lickin gaftop slime, go out at night and stand in the field holding this paper bag open while i go chase this bird to you and it'll run right in the bag. sad thing is someone has tried and someone else will try licking a hard head.


----------



## capt. david (Dec 29, 2004)

just some bs that somehow came out that gafftop slime would get you high.


----------



## ralph7 (Apr 28, 2009)

wonder if the po folks can get off on a hardhead?

don't bogart that shad my friend, pass it over to me.


----------



## poppadawg (Aug 10, 2007)

Well it's good to see the kids take an interest in the great outdoors.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Gullibility is not within my nature. It's not Gafftop, it's Dogfish and it's a complex process that is way beyond the normal High School graduate that passed Chemistry. 

First you have to understand Dogfish and know where, and how to catch them. Plus you have to know their anatomy. They don't have belly's like most fish, they have gizzards like Chickens do. You have to remove the gizzard and the best way to dry them is on a Timberline shingled roof. Black is better than that rust color btw.

Then just put the stuff in a one hitter.

We have determined the complete nucleotide sequence of the mitochondrial DNA (mtDNA) of the dogfish, Scyliorhinus canicula. The 16,697-bp-long mtDNA possesses a gene organization identical to that of the Osteichthyes, but different from that of the sea lamprey Petromyzon marinus. The main features of the mtDNA of osteichthyans were thus established in the common ancestor to chondrichthyans and osteichthyans. The phylogenetic analysis confirms that the Chondrichthyes are the sister group of the Osteichthyes.

It's the nucleotide that creates the buzz. Either that or hyper ventilation.


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

poppadawg said:


> My SIL was listening to the outdoor show yesterday and he said they were talking about kids smoking dried gafftop slime. WTH? Anybody ever heard of this? Wonder what I could get for an OZ of slime? Might be an op for some incremnental income


i see $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$!!!


----------



## poppadawg (Aug 10, 2007)

JC says you should lick it. I always wondered why anyone would want keep on of those slimey bastages


----------



## V-Bottom (Jun 16, 2007)

I'll get high licking something else, thankyou


----------



## topwatrout (Aug 25, 2009)

Did anyone end up verifying this?


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

holy bat thread resurrection , me no likey da slimers to touch much less to lick


----------



## fishingcacher (Mar 29, 2008)

A writer of a fishing magazine made this up as an April Fool's joke.

http://www.shroomery.org/forums/showflat.php/Number/3700188


----------



## Spirit (Nov 19, 2008)

If you search hallucinogenic fish there is a Wikipedia page with the known species listed. It not there.


----------



## Fearless (Jun 28, 2015)

jc said:


> gafftop slime is the bomb! you don't have to dry/smoke it... just lick it straight off the fish or your leader... be sure to have a coke or beer to chase it with and plan on staying anchored up for a bit... its like a combination of pot/mushrooms/speed but only lasts about 15 minutes then you are as good as new... trust me I learned this from my best freind's cousin that spent a lot of time at sea Wolf back in the 1980s


It's true. I wonder if you smoke it if it lasts longer.


----------



## SolarScreenGuy (Aug 15, 2005)

How did this thread get pulled up from 8/01/11?
www.solarscreenguys.com


----------



## OnedayScratch (May 23, 2012)

SolarScreenGuy said:


> How did this thread get pulled up from 8/01/11?
> www.solarscreenguys.com


I have no idea but Gary"s post #16 has got to be one of the funniest things I've read on this site.

:rotfl:


----------



## Jamaica Cove (Apr 2, 2008)

So that explains Obama, Hellary, Reid and Pelousy. Which one of you sumbeeches took them fishing for Gafftops?


----------



## MarkU (Jun 3, 2013)

I always thought you were supposed to mainline it. By using a fried Turkey injector.


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

Slime in the ice machine is better.


----------



## Jamaica Cove (Apr 2, 2008)

MarkU said:


> I always thought you were supposed to mainline it. By using a fried Turkey injector.


Naw, spota use a drip bag with arsenic for added boost.


----------



## ossnap (Jan 4, 2010)

Wade Fisher said:


> Remember, someone somewhere was the first to lick a toad too.


this guy


----------



## jewfish (Feb 16, 2005)

Potlicker/ gaftop licker.. .....
coincidence?


----------



## seabo (Jun 29, 2006)

OnedayScratch said:


> I have no idea but Gary"s post #16 has got to be one of the funniest things I've read on this site.
> 
> :rotfl:


the good ol days


----------



## bobbrown0311 (Sep 11, 2014)

Oh yea good body and mental high, its kinda spiritual like peyote. Nah I'm kidding *** over?


----------



## boat_money (May 21, 2004)

can't believe i read this post... twice...


----------



## FISH ON (May 22, 2004)

I tried to give ralph7 green on his post #14 about hard heads. said i could not give green twice on same post. lol


----------

